# VALENCIA | City of Arts and Sciences



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I believe this would be made a World Heritage Site in 50 years time


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

The start of Valencia's marathon this wekend


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Pokara said:


> The project is unfinished


What's unfinished there?


I don't get what this thread is doing here either. I can see neither any construction pictures nor plans of extensions.

I'll move the thread if nobody gives evidence soon.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

^^
Wordless man!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

What's that? Some planned highrises for the area? 


People, talking ain't _that_ hard.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

They still have to place the "wings" to the Agora building and the 3 highrises will be the last part of the project but because of the crisis they are on hold now.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

About the wings in the Agora I don't know but these 3 buildings are not going to be builted.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

The wings are laying nearby the complex awating to be placed. The future of the towers is still uncertain but in that area they will build up this 3 towers or other ones but with similar height. The project of the towers is for sale but it is not cancelled.


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful Architecture


----------



## NICK CH+ (Sep 27, 2009)

Here we see the reason why Spain is in the shit financially.


----------



## Juanito (Mar 2, 2004)

NICK CH+ said:


> Here we see the reason why Spain is in the shit financially.


And here we see why swiss people are always jealous


----------



## NICK CH+ (Sep 27, 2009)

:smug::smug:


Juanito said:


> And here we see why swiss people are always jealous


you should really know that Swiss are basically never jealous of others.
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

NICK CH+ said:


> Here we see the reason why Spain is in the shit financially.


because of the City of Arts and Sciences? :weird:

Anyway, this is not the place to discuss about economy :nono:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

beautiful 

but what is the purpose of this structure?


----------



## DidacXavier (Sep 4, 2008)

NICK CH+ said:


> Here we see the reason why Spain is in the shit financially.


No comment. This happens when someone doesn't know what he's talking. Although some people think that in Spain we all dressed bullfighters in the street, ears and tails of the bulls making personal ornaments. Shit? To shit, your banks.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

awesome photos  
Valencia is amongst my favourite Spanish cities


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

I am glad u like them


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Such a nice place to visit!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Die_go (Sep 6, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

in cityville haha

(the flag now is form a republic hahaha)


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## moustache (Aug 17, 2005)

Very nice place.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

35030435


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Miguelp (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing place! Going there in May, think i'm gonna be impressed :O


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope you enjoy the complex and the city! Looking forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I visited this place a few years ago when I lived in Italy and was blown away by the magnificent architecture represented here. :applause:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

la agora, ciudad de las ciencias y artes,Valencia von hightower185 auf Flickr


Valencia Open von hightower185 auf Flickr


la agora,ciudad de las ciencias y artes von hightower185 auf Flickr


la agora,Valencia, Spain von hightower185 auf Flickr


granollers vs. monaco finals von hightower185 auf Flickr


court in front of agora,Valencia, Science City von hightower185 auf Flickr


IMG_0130 von hightower185 auf Flickr


science building,Valencia,Science City, marvel comics von hightower185 auf Flickr


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't been to Valencia yet but Calatrava's masterpiece is worthy enough to make me think of going there as soon as possible.

Valencia and Bilbao are the perfect examples of how architecture can change the whole city and make it famous Worldwide. Well done


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

hoody said:


>


:drool:


----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

Atomicus said:


> U jelly of those extravagant while elephans? :troll:


Well I certainly am!!!:moods:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow bonito


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

And in this building they still have to place the "wings" that will open and close to allow the entrance of natural light


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

This complex is used very often for the presentation of cars:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like car companies love the place. Thanks for the photographs!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

BE0GRAD said:


> Not all problems of course. I've seen some french documentary on it. Don't remember precisely but it seams that the whole project cost was way too big. Again, I don't remember so i don't claim that I know about this but I remember they've mentioned this project in some bad light. Correct me if I'm wrong.


You seem ignorant on the subject. What got Spain in trouble is a huge housing bubble and a huge private construction industry dependent on it and the global financial crisis sweeping the rug under their feet. This thing is a public complex so it wasn't built on speculation. In fact Spain was one of the most fiscally disciplined EU countries back then and their public debs is still comparatively low (lower than Germany or the Netherlands for example).

Of course a low public debs doesn't buy you anything if the source of your problems is a huge part of your industry completely collapsing.

Anyway I would say that a complex like this is a much nicer thing to get out of the good times than thousands and thousands of empty apartments Spain also has.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Ngiks (Apr 21, 2012)

Amazing... One of master piece of Calatrava. i hope one day my country will have a complex building like that


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Raffo (Feb 11, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## acelereitor (Nov 1, 2002)

Nice pics Anacleta¡

You are a good ambassador of valencia¡.

But ..are you worker turism departament? Are you living in Valencia?


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you!  

No, I don't work for the tourims department (yet ) and no, I am not living in Valencia (yet )


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

kay:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Juste incroyable / totalmente incredible ! adoro !


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful pics!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

I am glad you like them


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing city, can wait to visit.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

^^
Can you?


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## 7kuna (Mar 6, 2008)

anacleta said:


> ^^
> Can you?


typo


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

*Amazing galleries*

** City of Arts and Sciences: http://www.cac.es/prensa/galeria/

* Science Museum: http://www.cac.es/prensa/galeria/museo/

* Hemisfèric: http://www.cac.es/prensa/galeria/hemisferic/

* Oceanogràfic: http://www.cac.es/prensa/galeria/oceanografic/

* Palau de les Arts: http://www.cac.es/prensa/galeria/palau/

* Umbracle: http://www.cac.es/prensa/galeria/umbracle/

* Ágora: http://www.cac.es/prensa/galeria/agora/*


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainer_brockhaus/5527099325/


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ciudadartesyciencias/6856995852/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Woah amazing project! 

But on the other hand, according to the media, it's huge and expensive projects like this that cause Spains independent regions to go bankrupt. I don't want to start a flamewar btw, I'm just saying


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

anacleta said:


>


great!


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## L e o n i d a s (May 3, 2012)

^ Wauw! That sky, together with this amazing city is magical.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Almeria (Dec 30, 2008)

Santiago Calatrava is not Spanish: now pays taxes in Switzerland. A patriot


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ the sad is that lot of spanish rich people do that, and the same people is the same who says we have tu cut our helth system and our education...


----------



## DDragonNk (Oct 31, 2011)

Almeria said:


> Santiago Calatrava is not Spanish: now pays taxes in Switzerland. A patriot





el palmesano said:


> ^^ the sad is that lot of spanish rich people do that, and the same people is the same who says we have tu cut our helth system and our education...


Really sad is know this with the current situation of health and education in Spain hno:


----------



## interventor (Sep 23, 2005)

Please guys...Political themes are forbidden at the forum.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------

